# Suche Webspace



## cri (8. April 2004)

Tach ihr Osterhasen !

Ich hab ne wichtige Frage:

Ich such Webspace für meine Internetseite und zwar keinen kostenlosen, aber auch keinen absolut teuren!
Ich dachte so an vernünftige 5-10 Euro im Monat - das wär ok!
Der Server sollte auch diverse Sachen wie php (eventuell MySQL - aber das brauch ich noch nicht ...) ftp etc. und auch etwas Speicher (obwohl mir dabei auch 30-50 MB reichen) sowie natürlich Trafic, der ausreichend ist, anbieten können.
Danke und scheene Ostern!

der CRI


----------



## Backdraft (8. April 2004)

http://www.levanzo.de

5 Euronen / Monat


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. April 2004)

ud-media 
für 1.99€ gibts 55MB incl.PHP
für 2.99€ 111MB und noch ne DB dazu

Mein Testurteil empfehlenswert


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2004)

http://www.prosite.de , etwas teuerer aber sehr gute Leistungen....

(Solltest Du Prosite nehmen melde Dich bei mir!)


----------



## Dead (21. April 2004)

ganz neu auf dem markt




Von 2.50-10 Euro ist dort alles dabei
von kleinen Hompages bis großen Scripten kann dort alles gehostet werden

Trendhosting


----------



## WebKing (26. April 2004)

Ich kann dir

http://www.all-inkl.com
http://www.cyberwebhosting.de

empfehlen. 
RefLink gibt es per PN.


----------



## cri (26. April 2004)

DANKE! erstmal!

Ich verarbeite die ganzen Links mal und recherchier erstmal ne Weile und wenn ich dann noch Fragen hab - frag ich nochmal!

Danke!
der CRI

.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. April 2004)

Immer wieder nützlich in solchen Situationen:

http://www.webhostlist.de/

Ansonsten kann ich http://www.sunhost.de/ empfehlen


----------



## djwawe (26. April 2004)

Ich empfehle sehr Artfiles, für 3€  gibts 75mb Webspace, PHP + mySQL und 10gb Traffic. Für kleine Sachen sehr gut und freundlicher Support kommt noch dazu.


----------

